# XTrail Turbo



## ashill5 (Feb 22, 2010)

The wife just arrived home from work . Xtrail '05 lost power on the way home then drove away fine and just as she was nearing the house brakes started failing and car started to take off on it's own. She just got into drive way and the engine started reving couldn't turn off with the key. I just put car into gear and stalled it. thought it would go in fire , there was so much smoke coming out of it! any ideas of what's gone wrong? Sorry but i don't know much about mechanics, help would be appreciated :newbie:


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

year?, diesel or gas? auto or manual? How long have you owned it? Any previous work done to it? Much like a patient with a doctor, we need a good history before we can make an educated guess.


----------



## ashill5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi tbk.
2.2 diesel manual,first registered 16/03/2005 for demo in garage. we bought it 23/06/2006. 12,500kms on the clock. there is 97,000kms on it now.All it needed up to now routine servicing, changed brake pads,timing belt and tyres. Passed NCT test no bother. it's 4x4 but had no off road driving or no towing. just used as family car.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sounds like a turbo failure to me and the T30 diesel model is known for turbo and intercooler failures. Just do a Google search and you'll find many horror stories about it.


----------



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

Turbo failure, with the turbo leaking oil into the intake side and the engine running off the oil, lucky it did not over rev and blow the motor, which is often the case when this happens unless you catch it quickly.


----------

